# Houston County Lake



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Has anybody been to Houston County Lake in Crockett over the past week? I'm trying to find a reliable bass/crappie report for the weekend. My best guess is that we should be right between both spawns and I might find both species in shallow water right now?????

I am hoping someone has been lately and can give me some verification.

-Junkie


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Houston County report*

Seems nobody has been fishing Houston County Lake lately, or at least nobody wanted to give up info....so I found my own way around the lake:biggrin:.

Bass were really shallow as I expected. Here are pics of a couple of fish my wife and I caught yesterday morning. Yes, she caught the biggest fish...but it was fun watching her fight it! Fish were caught on June Bug lizards and Watermellon Red Baby Brush Hogs in 2 feet of water near grass.

Could not find the crappie bite...who cares...we stayed really busy with these shallow water beauts that were more than willing to stretch our lines.

-Junkie


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

A Buddy Of Miune Caught This Sow A Week Or So Ago.


----------



## Livin2Fish (Nov 22, 2006)

The wife outfishing you as usual. You had a better day than us down on Baffin.


----------



## big shark (Jul 27, 2004)

*nice fish*

God I wish I had a place on that lake.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*outfished by a girl?*

Very nice fish your bud caught CASTOFF!!!!

Wishin2fish;

Sorry the weather didn't co-operate with you this weekend in Baffin. I sure had fun on our Feb. trip, we'll have to do that again next year.

Wife outfishin' me? I didn't say she outfished me... just said she caught a bigger fish... LOL. Did that sound defensive?

-Junkie


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Those are some nice looking bass!


----------

